# emerge -DuNav world esclude gentoo-sources.

## ev56o

Come potete vedere da questo output il mio kernel non viene aggiornato da molto tempo a causa di questo strano fenomeno. Il primo comando dovrebbe indicare anche gentoo-sources nell' output ma non lo fà. 

```

marco m # emerge -DuNav world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15  USE="compat zeroconf" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="libedit -readline* -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.07 [2.05.01] USE="-doc" 762 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/htmltidy-20090325-r1 [20090325] USE="-debug -doc" 387 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/nas-1.9.2 [1.8b] USE="-doc" 1,450 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3  USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-util/boost-build-1.41.0 [1.35.0-r2, 1.37.0, 1.39.0] USE="examples python" 32,567 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n [0.9.8l-r2] USE="gmp kerberos (sse2) zlib -bindist -test" 3,682 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3 [1.35.0-r5, 1.37.0-r1, 1.39.0] USE="eselect expat icu mpi python tools -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.4.2  USE="cairo%* (-pango%)" 1,930 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.15 [2.2.14] USE="ssl" 4,844 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.15 [2.2.14-r1] USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 63 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310 [20090620.1-r1] USE="consolekit cracklib mktemp passwdqc sha512 ssh -debug -gnome-keyring (-selinux)" 3 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 485 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 355 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1  USE="X dga dv gtk mmx png sdl v4l yv12 -quicktime*" 1,678 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/xawtv-3.95-r2  USE="X aalib alsa dv motif nls opengl xext xv zvbi -lirc (-mmx) -quicktime*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.38 [1.1.35] USE="X alsa dbus fontconfig gecko gnutls gsm jack jpeg lcms ldap nas ncurses openal opengl perl png samba ssl threads truetype xcomposite xml (-capi) -cups -custom-cflags (-esd) (-gphoto2) (-hal) (-mp3) -oss (-scanner) -test -win64 -xinerama" 15,820 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.13 [5.2.12] USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dbase discard-path exif filter flatfile force-cgi-redirect ftp gd gdbm gmp hash iconv imap inifile iodbc ipv6 json kerberos kolab ldap ldap-sasl libedit mcve mhash mssql mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcntl pcre pdo pic posix postgres reflection session sharedext simplexml snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl suhosin sysvipc threads tidy tokenizer truetype unicode wddx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl yaz zip zlib (-adabas) (-birdstep) -concurrentmodphp -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) (-firebird) (-frontbase) -gd-external -interbase (-java-external) -msql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -qdbm -readline -recode -sapdb -sharedmem (-solid) (-sybase) (-sybase-ct)" 8,905 kB

Total: 22 packages (10 upgrades, 1 new, 2 in new slots, 9 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 73,257 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

marco m # emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.31-r10

      Latest version installed: 2.6.31-r1

      Size of files: 60,327 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## k01

prova a ridare emerge gentoo-sources, senza opzioni aggiuntive, oppure aggiungilo a mano al file /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## ev56o

Ho emerso il kernel attuale con emerge gentoo-sources poi ho controllato nel world:

```

m@marco ~ $ cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep gen

app-portage/gentoolkit

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

xfce-extra/xfce4-genmon-plugin

```

ed è presente (non sò se fosse presente anche prima...).

Se è stato aggiunto adesso non dovrebbe stare alla fine o all' inizio della lista? E' al centro e mi fà pensare che non sia stato aggiunto di recente quindi che è stato sempre presente e che nonostante questo non venisse considerato dal DuNav.

Questa è solo una supposizione naturalmente...

----------

## k01

no, i nomi dei pacchetti nel file world sono inseriti in ordine alfabetico e non cronologico, probabilmente la prima volta che hai installato i gentoo-sources hai lanciato emerge con l'opzione --oneshot

----------

## ev56o

Probabilmente sarà così anche se il mio world è abbastanza gremito e mi sembra strano che manchi proprio quello:

```

m@marco ~ $ cat /var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/eselect-cblas

app-admin/eselect-python

app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets

app-admin/eselect-xvmc

app-arch/rar

app-arch/xarchiver

app-cdr/ccd2iso

app-cdr/cdrdao

app-cdr/cdrtools

app-cdr/xcdroast

app-editors/gedit

app-editors/gedit-plugins

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

app-emulation/wine

app-misc/mime-types

app-office/abiword

app-office/abiword-plugins

app-office/dia

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-text/acroread

app-text/aiksaurus

app-text/aspell

app-text/gtkspell

app-text/libwpd

app-text/ots

app-text/poppler

app-text/poppler-data

app-text/wv

dev-db/freetds

dev-db/libiodbc

dev-db/postgresql-base

dev-lang/lua

dev-lang/php

dev-lang/python

dev-lang/swig

dev-libs/apr-util

dev-libs/boost

dev-libs/gdome2

dev-libs/gmetadom

dev-libs/libcdio

dev-libs/libffi

dev-libs/libunique

dev-libs/libxslt

dev-libs/nspr

dev-libs/zziplib

dev-ml/findlib

dev-perl/Authen-SASL

dev-perl/GSSAPI

dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport

dev-perl/XML-SAX

dev-perl/libwww-perl

dev-php5/pecl-mcve

dev-php5/pecl-yaz

dev-php5/suhosin

dev-python/lxml

dev-python/pygobject

dev-python/pygtk

dev-python/setuptools

dev-python/twisted

dev-python/twisted-web

dev-scheme/guile

dev-tex/luatex

dev-util/boost-build

dev-util/cmake

dev-util/dialog

dev-util/lafilefixer

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/librsvg

mail-mta/ssmtp

media-fonts/dejavu

media-gfx/dcraw

media-gfx/exiv2

media-gfx/fontforge

media-gfx/gqview

media-gfx/imagemagick

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/skencil

media-gfx/ufraw

media-libs/amd64codecs

media-libs/gegl

media-libs/glitz

media-libs/gmyth

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/ilmbase

media-libs/jbigkit

media-libs/jpeg:0

media-libs/libcuefile

media-libs/libmpeg2

media-libs/libquicktime

media-libs/libreplaygain

media-libs/libsndfile

media-libs/libv4l

media-libs/libwpg

media-libs/netpbm

media-libs/openal

media-libs/openexr

media-libs/portaudio

media-libs/realcodecs

media-libs/win32codecs

media-libs/xine-lib

media-plugins/audacious-plugins

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/audacious

media-sound/awesfx

media-sound/fluidsynth

media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

media-sound/lame

media-sound/lash

media-sound/lilypond

media-sound/mpg123

media-sound/qjackctl

media-sound/solfege

media-sound/sox

media-sound/sweep

media-sound/timidity++

media-sound/timidity-eawpatches

media-tv/xawtv

media-video/cinelerra

media-video/devede

media-video/ffmpeg

media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer

media-video/gxine

media-video/mpeg2vidcodec

media-video/vcdimager

net-analyzer/dsniff

net-analyzer/ettercap

net-analyzer/net-snmp

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/traceroute

net-firewall/iptables

net-fs/samba

net-ftp/ftp

net-libs/c-client

net-libs/libmonetra

net-libs/libntlm

net-libs/libsoup

net-libs/libssh2

net-libs/xulrunner

net-misc/bridge-utils

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/netkit-talk

net-misc/vde

net-misc/whois

net-p2p/amule

net-p2p/transmission

sci-libs/gsl

sys-apps/dmapi

sys-apps/fbset

sys-apps/hal

sys-apps/openrc

sys-apps/parted

sys-apps/slocate

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-apps/sysvinit

sys-block/gparted

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/gcc:4.3

sys-devel/gdb

sys-fs/multipath-tools

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-fs/xfsdump

sys-fs/xfsprogs

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

sys-libs/pam

sys-power/acpid

sys-process/lsof

virtual/libstdc++

virtual/opengl

virtual/poppler

virtual/poppler-glib

virtual/poppler-utils

www-client/mozilla-firefox

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-plugins/diamondx

www-plugins/moonlight

www-plugins/mozplugger

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/gtkglext

x11-libs/gtkmathview

x11-libs/gtksourceview

x11-libs/libsexy

x11-libs/libxklavier

x11-libs/openmotif-compat

x11-libs/qt

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-sql

x11-libs/vte

x11-libs/wxGTK

x11-misc/shared-mime-info

x11-misc/xdg-utils

x11-misc/xsetleds

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-terms/terminal

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme

xfce-base/exo

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-base/xfce4-meta

xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers

xfce-extra/thunar-volman

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-genmon-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager

```

.

Esiste la possibilità che ci siano altri pacchi che non sono stati inseriti nel world e che non vengono aggiornati da chissà quanto tempo?

----------

## k01

se sono stati emersi con --oneshot, oppure se sono stati installati come dipendenze di altri pacchetti che poi sono stati rimossi può essere. prova a dare emerge --depclean -va e se ti sembra che voglia rimuovere software che invece ti serve e vuoi aggiornare aggiungilo al tuo world file

----------

## ev56o

Ecco l' output del comando, c' è qualcosa di rotto:

```

marco m # emerge --depclean -va 

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r2 pulled in by:

 *     sys-devel/automake-1.11

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

```

```

marco m # emerge -s automake

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : automake ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-devel/automake

      Latest version available: 1.11

      Latest version installed: 1.11

      Size of files: 1,033 kB

      Homepage:      http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

      Description:   Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-devel/automake-wrapper

      Latest version available: 3-r1

      Latest version installed: 3-r1

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## ago

emerge -s ti mostra solo una versione installata(l'ultima)...meglio se dai un 

```
eix -I automake
```

 in modo da verificare che hai altre versioni installate..

Cmq puoi procedere con il depclean..

----------

## ev56o

Non và...

```

marco m # emerge --depclean -va

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r2 pulled in by:

 *     sys-devel/automake-1.11

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

marco m # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

marco m # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

.

----------

## djinnZ

documentarsi sulle implicazioni dell'opzione --with-bdeps prima...  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

lasciando perdere depclean..hai provato a rimuovere il vecchio pacchetto(che ti viene cmq tolto successivamente da depclean) e installare nuovamente?

quindi:

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources && emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Esiste la possibilità che ci siano altri pacchi che non sono stati inseriti nel world e che non vengono aggiornati da chissà quanto tempo?

 

senza offesa, ma hai tutto il file world incasinato e pieno di dipendenze che non dovrebbero starci, quindi ti invito  caldamente a rileggere con attenzione l'handbook: le dipendenze non vanno nel file world. In particolare cerca di imparare la differenza tra librerie e software e cosa implica --one-shot.

----------

## ev56o

Riguardo a bdeps non ho capito un granchè, non l' ho mai usato prima e quindi dovrebbe essere settato su 'n'. Cosa vuoi dire djinnZ? Non capisco, che effetti può avere? Io ho installato il kernel r10 (il nuovo) direttamente specificando la versione e questo è ok. Ora perchè non posso tenere anche quello vecchio? Il file world è così perchè ho fatto un downgrade del sistema e per aggirare incompatibilità e bug ho dovuto installare a mano anche molte dipendenze e con oneshot altrimenti non ci sarei riuscito.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Il file world è così perchè ho fatto un downgrade del sistema e per aggirare incompatibilità e bug ho dovuto installare a mano anche molte dipendenze e con oneshot altrimenti non ci sarei riuscito.

 

è come dire che per smontare la ruota della tua automobile l'hai dovuto fare su una gamba sola perché sennò non riuscivi a svitare i bulloni ...   :Wink: 

giusto per chiarire, --oneshot non mette la roba nel world   :Rolling Eyes:  semmai hai fatto l'esatto opposto, NON hai usato --oneshot per installare le dipendenze che dovevi installare a mano a causa del downgrade del sistema:

```
--oneshot (-1)

         Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file
```

e ora te le ritrovi tutte nel file world a crearti sicuramente casini di vari natura.

----------

## ev56o

Probabilmente avrò usato oneshot solamente per alcuni pacchi, non lo ricordo. Non capisco come può creare problemi un' ulteriore indicazione dei pacchi da controllare per gli aggiornamenti. Penso che nel world ci possa essere quello che vuoi poi sarà il sistema a decidere, no?

----------

## Onip

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Penso che nel world ci possa essere quello che vuoi poi sarà il sistema a decidere, no?

 

Puoi pensare quello che ne hai voglia, ma il sistema è fatto in modo che nel world ci stiano solamente i pacchetti che tu esplicitamente dici ad emerge di installare:

```
# emerge -av app-editors/gvim
```

le sue dipendenze ( x11-libs/gtk+, app-editors/vim-core, ... ) non ci devono stare, altrimenti i tool di gentoo non funzionano correttamente e, a lungo andare, potresti trovarti con qualche problemino: dipendenze morte non rimosse, aggiornamenti inutili eccetera.

----------

## ev56o

Quindi potrei fare una selezione manuale nel world e tenere solo le indicazione dei pacchi che mi servono veramente?

----------

## Onip

```
# emerge --deselect categoria/pacch-etto
```

rimuove in modo sicuro un pacchetto dal world file. Mentre --noreplace lo aggiunge.

L'idea è

esamini il world file

deselezioni i pacchetti che non ci devono stare, cioè che tu non hai esplicitamente richiesto

ti sbarazzi di quelli che si possono rimuovere

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

 (eventualmente riaggiungendo qualcosa che non deve essere rimosso)

controlli se si è rotto qualcosa

```
# revdep-rebuild -i --av
```

inizi a stare attento e ad usare le opzioni di emerge con criterio

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Onip wrote:*   

> le sue dipendenze ( x11-libs/gtk+, app-editors/vim-core, ... ) non ci devono stare, altrimenti i tool di gentoo non funzionano correttamente e, a lungo andare, potresti trovarti con qualche problemino: dipendenze morte non rimosse, aggiornamenti inutili eccetera.

 

esattamente, con l'aggiunta che se ti tieni le dipendenze morte queste possono innescare o diventare dipendenze automagic che a loro volta creano un effetto domino su tutto il tuo sistema.

@ev56o: Portage si pulisce da solo   :Wink:  impara ad usarlo correttamente e non avrai mai problemi di dipendenze in vita tua

----------

## ev56o

Dice che gli serve un certo pacco che non esiste però, come mai?

```

marco m # emerge --depclean -a

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r2 pulled in by:

 *     sys-devel/automake-1.11

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

marco m # eix sys-devel/automake-wrapper

[I] sys-devel/automake-wrapper

     Available versions:  3-r1 ~4 ~5

     Installed versions:  3-r1(12:07:53 PM 01/02/2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

```

----------

## Kernel78

a me stai dando l'impressione di volerti incasinare il sistema ...

automake-1.11 è in testing (quindi per definizione non è stabile e non devi stupirti se incontri dei problemi installandolo) e ti richiede una versione di automake-wrapper maggiore o uguale alla 3-r2

Visto che la 3-r2 non esiste (magari l'hanno rimossa o non è mai esistita) ti tocca installare una delle versioni maggiori che però sono in testing e quindi devi smascherarle ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Visto che la 3-r2 non esiste (magari l'hanno rimossa o non è mai esistita) ti tocca installare una delle versioni maggiori che però sono in testing e quindi devi smascherarle ...

 

io direi piuttosto che non ha mai fatto un aggiornamento del sistema in modo corretto:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --sync
> 
> # emerge -auDNv --with-bdeps y world
> 
> # revdep-rebuild -i
> ...

 

e se non conclude l'aggiornamento di sistema, --depclean si rifiuterà sempre (giustamente) di levare le dipendenze morte perché ci sono ancora pacchetti da aggiornare.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> automake-1.11 è in testing (quindi per definizione non è stabile e non devi stupirti se incontri dei problemi installandolo) e ti richiede una versione di automake-wrapper maggiore o uguale alla 3-r2

 

per l'esattezza lui ha la versione 1.11 di automake che è in testing perché è broken, mentre la stabile è la versione successiva: 1.11.1, quindi ha installato gentoo quando la versione 1.11 era ancora la stabile e da allora non ha mai fatto un update del sistema, o meglio, se l'ha fatto, non l'ha fatto bene e fino in fondo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> la stabile è la versione successiva: 1.11.1

 

ops, ho visto che su amd64 anche quella è in testing e pensavo lo fosse anche su altre piattaforme ...

----------

## ev56o

Ho messo la 1.10.3 di automake la 1.11 e derivare sono unstable qui da me:

```

marco m # eix automake

[I] sys-devel/automake

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   1.4_p6 1.4_p6-r1

   (1.5)   1.5 1.5-r1

   (1.6)   1.6.3 1.6.3-r1

   (1.7)   1.7.9-r1 1.7.9-r2

   (1.8)   1.8.5-r3 1.8.5-r4

   (1.9)   1.9.6-r2 1.9.6-r3

   (1.10)   1.10.2 1.10.3

   (1.11)   ~1.11 ~1.11.1

   (9999)   **9999

     Installed versions:  1.10.3(1.10)(01:20:12 PM 04/02/2010)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

     Description:         Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

[I] sys-devel/automake-wrapper

     Available versions:  3-r1 ~4 ~5

     Installed versions:  3-r1(12:07:53 PM 01/02/2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

Found 2 matches.

```

.

Ora "emerge --depclean -a" funziona e restituisce una lista di pacchetti da unmergere che è talmente lunga da superare la capienza del terminale (vedo la fine ma non l' inizio dell' output). Questo non può essere normale... Revdep-rebuild funziona e non indica dipendenze rotte.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Ora "emerge --depclean -a" funziona e restituisce una lista di pacchetti da unmergere che è talmente lunga da superare la capienza del terminale (vedo la fine ma non l' inizio dell' output). Questo non può essere normale... 

 

e invece è il comportamento corretto, quelle sono tutte dipendenze morte non usate da nessun pacchetto presente in world. tienile se ti senti legato sentimentalmente ad esse, il computer è tuo, ma ad ogni upgrade delle stesse verranno inutilmente compilate facendoti sprecare tempo.

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Revdep-rebuild funziona e non indica dipendenze rotte.

 

revdep-rebuild non ha nulla a che vedere con le dipendenze morte, sono due tool completamente diversi, quindi il fatto che uno dei due non segnali nulla di anomalo nel suo output non implica che l'altro tool stia per forze di cose sbagliando (man revdep-rebuild).

----------

## Kernel78

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> Ho messo la 1.10.3 di automake la 1.11 e derivare sono unstable qui da me

 

giusto per curiosità mia sei su x86 o amd64 ?

----------

## ev56o

amd64.

OK, fra poco farò anche questa pulizia con depclean, intanto ho scoperto un' altro paio di possibili prob:

Durante il downgrade feci questi ritocchi:

```

m@marco ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

=sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0-r1

=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r3

=media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4

=dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7

=media-gfx/dcraw-8.98-r1

=dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1

=media-video/cinelerra-20090210-r1

=app-admin/python-updater-0.8

=net-libs/libnids-1.18

=net-analyzer/dsniff-2.4_beta1-r3

m@marco ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

x11-libs/qt

media-libs/realcodecs

media-libs/amd64codecs

media-libs/win32codecs

m@marco ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=media-libs/libogg-1.1.4

x11-misc/xscreensaver

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

=x11-libs/goffice-0.6

=media-video/gxine-0.5.903

```

può influenzare?

Inoltre python-updater dà sempre gli stessi pacchi da riemergere ma ci stò ancora lavorando e mi dà quest' output strano in fase di compilazione del boost-1.35.0-r5.

```

 * Deprecation Warning: python_version() is deprecated and will be banned on 2010-07-01.

 * Use PYTHON() instead of python variable. Use python_get_*() instead of PYVER* variables.

 * The ebuild needs to be fixed. Please report a bug, if it has not been already reported.

```

----------

